# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  mach4 beta

## nhatson

em vừa kiếm được plugin để chạy với LPT port hiện tại chỉ chạy với xp và vista 32bit, bản cho win7 và 64bit hi vọng sẽ sớm có , các bác có thời gian test để mach4 sớm hoàn thiện

mach4
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...aller-1817.exe




user manual

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## vanlam1102

cho em hỏi chạy ngon hơn mach3 không bác.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ sẽ phải tốt hơn, vì mất khá nhiều công sức để ptrien 


b.r

----------


## nhatson

một tính năng mới feed per rev, tốc độ chạy bàn phụ thuộc vào tốc độ spindle > đảm bảo kích thước chip cut tốt hơn

----------

duonghoang, hungdn

----------


## nhatson

sori các bác, plugin này chạy tốt với vista và win7 32bit , chạy với xp sẽ có lỗi nhé

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------

